# Soar throat and BFP???



## Krm2934

I see alot of people say they get a sore throat later followed by a BFP. What would cause a soar throat, it just seems so odd how that would be related. I'm not saying I don't believe it, I honestly hope thats what is happening to me. Here is a list of my symptoms actually... I'm 7 DPO
Well, Soar throat,
Cramps, like little pinched all over,
Soar breast,
Runny nose,
lower and upper back ache,
Seems all joints hurt even my fingers feel weak and soar while i'm typing this,
sneezy,
very tired actually took naps the past two days,
I know these are good symptoms, so I'm def FXing this is the month, but I say that ever month..

So anyways just curious about this throat thing...


----------



## x melanie x

i've read a sore throat can be a sign that your immune system is lowered which can be due to pregnancy, but equally it can be just because you are coming down with a cold/flu. i have had a sore throat and stuffy nose for about 5 days now, so i've done a bit of research! opinion def. seems divided on this!

in isolation I wouldn't say it was a sign of pregnancy, but combined with the other symptoms you have mentioned, things look promising.

good luck x


----------



## seoj

I agree that alone, a sore throat wouldn't indicate pregnancy... but with all your symptoms... it does sound promising ;) 

Hope AF stays away for you hun!!! Sending you lots of good ju ju... hehe.


----------



## happymuffin

https://www.scumdoctor.com/vaccinat...owered-Immune-System-A-Sign-Of-Pregnancy.html 

For your reference


----------



## wishiwas

Just found out I was pregnant today, and I certainly do have a sore throat. Like the others said, it could be due to a lowered immune system. After the egg is fertilized, it begins to trigger something called Early Pregnancy Factor. I don't recall all the scientific terms, but you can try googling it if you are interested. Good luck and babydust!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

wishiwas said:


> Just found out I was pregnant today, and I certainly do have a sore throat. Like the others said, it could be due to a lowered immune system. After the egg is fertilized, it begins to trigger something called Early Pregnancy Factor. I don't recall all the scientific terms, but you can try googling it if you are interested. Good luck and babydust!

What DPO are you when you tested positive? and when did the sore throat start? any other symptoms? Thanks!! and congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## wishiwas

I had a faint positive at 8 dpo, and today I am 11 dpo (FF changed ovulation day). My sore throat started at 9 dpo and has gotten progressively worse. It's not excruciating, but my OJ burned going down today!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

wishiwas said:


> I had a faint positive at 8 dpo, and today I am 11 dpo (FF changed ovulation day). My sore throat started at 9 dpo and has gotten progressively worse. It's not excruciating, but my OJ burned going down today!

interesting! my sore throat started yesterday at 8 DPO out of nowhere and is paired with no other cold/flu symptoms... was that the only symptom you had?


----------



## sequeena

I had cold like symptoms for about 2 weeks before my :bfp: (found out at just gone 5 weeks). Not sure if it was baby though because a week later I came down with flu :(


----------



## wishiwas

No, I seemed to have every symptom in the book this time. With my last pregnancy, I only had fatigue. This time, I had sore bbs, stuffy nose, constant headache, af like cramping, not full blown nausea but some queasiness after dh took off his shoes when he got home. Ew, lol. Let me think, oh yeah, reeeeallllyy tired. It felt like I constantly needed a nap.


----------



## happymuffin

wishiwas said:


> Just found out I was pregnant today, and I certainly do have a sore throat. Like the others said, it could be due to a lowered immune system. After the egg is fertilized, it begins to trigger something called Early Pregnancy Factor. I don't recall all the scientific terms, but you can try googling it if you are interested. Good luck and babydust!


Congrats ! U must be over the moon:flower:


----------



## wishiwas

Thank you, I am!


----------



## Wilchild14

I just found out I'm pregnant and I had a sore throat and stuffy/on DPO 14 and 15, took my first test on DPO 16 and BFP. So, I'm not sure what the reason but it would be a funny timing coincidence if it wasn't related to the pregnancy. They symptoms are persisting still and I'm now DPO18.


----------



## 3chords

I had the worst sore throat last month that turned into a full-fledged cold but :bfn:. I think my coworker just infected me and gave me false hope!


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Women's immune systems are weakest during ovulation. Even when I haven't been pregnant, I still get colds during and immediately following ovulation. The lowered immune system helps the conception and implantation process.


----------

